# Computer Graphics



## kunalht (May 28, 2014)

How to start learning computer graphics and what are the requirements for learning that? I know basic C/C++ . Computer graphics with openGL or DirectX which should i learn? Suggest books or online tutorials for computer graphics for beginners....


----------



## Nerevarine (May 28, 2014)

Computer Graphics is a very broad subjec, i dont have any knowledge about core graphics using Direct X and open GL but If you want to learn animation and stuff here's some programs u might want to try
2D vector animation - Adobe Flash
3D Polygon animation - Autodesk Maya, 3ds max, Cinema 4D 
Photo Editing - Photoshop Lightroom
Texture Generation/Sprite Creation (for games and stuff) - Normal Photoshop 
Pixel art/Art in general - Photoshop/Corel Paintshop (ask gollum, he is a pro in this)
and stuff like that
if you want to make things from scratch, DirectX and OpenGL courses are available on youtube


----------



## kunalht (May 28, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Computer Graphics is a very broad subjec, i dont have any knowledge about core graphics using Direct X and open GL but If you want to learn animation and stuff here's some programs u might want to try
> 2D vector animation - Adobe Flash
> 3D Polygon animation - Autodesk Maya, 3ds max, Cinema 4D
> Photo Editing - Photoshop Lightroom
> ...



hii thanks for your reply.
I am also learning 3ds max from online tutorials but i want to learn about Computer graphics with OpenGL and DirectX from scratch.


----------



## hsr (Jun 13, 2014)

There is a dedicated subject named "Computer Graphics" for CSE B.Tech courses (mine did).
This is the syllabus:


> CS 504 COMPUTER GRAPHICS
> 
> *Module 1
> *Graphic hardware. Graphic software Output primitives –points and lines. Line drawing
> ...



and the textbooks recommended were:

Donald Hearn, M Pauline Baker - Computer Graphics C version, 2/E Pearson Education
James D.Foley et.al. - Introduction to Computer Graphics, Addison Wesley Publishing Company

If taught well, this is perfect for anyone looking to program their graphics, rather than model.


----------



## kunalht (Jun 13, 2014)

okay thanks!


----------

